

What It's Like To Drop 150,000 Feet Straight Down [video] - rowanseymour
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2013/07/29/206654723/what-its-like-to-drop-150-000-feet-straight-down?ft=1

======
jaynate
That made me feel a little sick. But very cool.

~~~
psychometry
Enjoy:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A_h2AjJaMw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A_h2AjJaMw)

~~~
cseelus
Insane. Great, but insane.

They say they skip safety lines because its easier and faster. Wonder how
often someone falls off while doing his work though.

~~~
lhl
It's apparently been better recently, but in the mid-2000s tower climbing was
the most dangerous occupation in the US. In 2004 there were 10 deaths, w/ a
death rate of 115.2/100K:
[http://www.wirelessestimator.com/t_content.cfm?pagename=Clim...](http://www.wirelessestimator.com/t_content.cfm?pagename=Climber%20Fatalities)

Interestingly this seems to vary greatly. In 2008 there were 7 tower deaths in
5 weeks: [http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/7-Tower-Deaths-
In-5-Weeks...](http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/7-Tower-Deaths-
In-5-Weeks-94803)

Also, apparently the job in the US is significantly more dangerous than
elsewhere. While between 2003-2008 there were 70 US tower climber deaths vs
only 10 international deaths in that same period:
[http://www.wirelessestimator.com/t_content.cfm?pagename=Inte...](http://www.wirelessestimator.com/t_content.cfm?pagename=International%20Tower%20Climber%20Deaths)

Oh, and here's how much it pays: [http://work.chron.com/transmission-tower-
climber-paid-5300.h...](http://work.chron.com/transmission-tower-climber-
paid-5300.html)

"Data published by the Bureau of Labor Statistics in 2011 show that radio,
cellular and tower equipment installers and repairs made a mean annual wage of
$44,250. This group includes transmission tower climbers. The lowest-paid 10
percent earned less than $26,200 per year and $12.60 per hour, while the
highest-paid 10 percent earned $67,660 or more per year and $32.53 or more per
hour. The national average was $21.27 per hour."

Some interesting recent (2012) writeups:

Daily Kos: The Killing Towers of the US Telecom Industry
[http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/06/04/1097174/-The-
Killin...](http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/06/04/1097174/-The-Killing-
Towers-of-the-US-Telecom-Industry)

ProPublica: In Race For Better Cell Service, Men Who Climb Towers Pay With
Their Lives [http://www.propublica.org/article/cell-tower-
fatalities](http://www.propublica.org/article/cell-tower-fatalities)

~~~
taternuts
Thanks for the write-up - I was just about to check how much they make seeing
as how I wouldn't do it for any amount of money. That seems incredibly low for
one of/the most dangerous jobs in the US

------
Yhippa
This reminds me of the MSL landing last year. The way this video was done
makes landing on the Earth seem nearly alien. Like this is what it would look
like to someone who's never visited here before.

------
saclark11
Simply amazing.

